# Pax that dont tip thats also uber driver



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

I had another uber driver who i picked up. He brought up tipping. We went back and fourth on it then he NEVER tipped. 

Ok i expect uber drivers to tip their drivers ALWAYS! I feel like its a brotherhood as we know what eachother go threw


----------



## Lantawood (Feb 23, 2017)

He failed the brotherhood


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

F* it. 
Too many ants already.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> I had another uber driver who i picked up. He brought up tipping. We went back and fourth on it then he NEVER tipped.
> 
> Ok i expect uber drivers to tip their drivers ALWAYS! I feel like its a brotherhood as we know what eachother go threw


I have picked up 2 Uber drivers. Had the same thing happened to me. Pick up Uber (male) driver, on a Sunday, wanted to get a Enterprise rental car, when we arrived at the location (downtown BHM), that he wanted to go to, the agency was closed, I suggested a different location (at the BHM) airport as I knew it would be open. Took him there, waited to make sure he could get the car, closed trip, with NO TIP! On the plus side, if there was one, he commented about his pleasant experience. After picking up a (female) Uber driver, she gave me a $5.00 tip.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sueron said:


> I have picked up 2 Uber drivers. Had the same thing happened to me. Pick up Uber (male) driver, on a Sunday, wanted to get a Enterprise rental car, when we arrived at the location (downtown BHM), that he wanted to go to, the agency was closed, I suggested a different location (at the BHM) airport as I knew it would be open. Took him there, waited to make sure he could get the car, closed trip, with NO TIP! On the plus side, if there was one, he commented about his pleasant experience. After picking up a (female) Uber driver, she gave me a $5.00 tip.


He maybe was new? He will quikly realize when he gets into another uber to tip after his first trip is only $1.50


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> He maybe was new? He will quikly realize when he gets into another uber to tip after his first trip is only $1.50


NO, he wasn't a NEW driver! He had told me that he had been driving Uber for some time.   Even a buck would of been good.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Uber has ruined humanity. Transportation sector used to be middle class with good working people now we uber drivers come off street with no real training. With that its made us extremely spoiled even uber drivers dont care about some other uber drivers. Its mostly the part timers who maybe do 20 hours a week who do most dissrespect to full timers.

Im a trucker also so i know that driveing is difficult and does take skill to deal with all sorts of thing on the road. I think we should all work together and be respectful towards eachother.


----------



## DudeGuy (Jul 4, 2016)

Even worse is fellow Lyft drivers that don't tip. They don't have the excuse of not having cash, like an uber pax does


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

DudeGuy said:


> Even worse is fellow Lyft drivers that don't tip. They don't have the excuse of not having cash, like an uber pax does


Im thinking of being just lyft. Proven face you earn more and have better pax.

Lyft drivers are cool


----------



## Kaz (Sep 16, 2014)

Yup. Over 2 years of driving and Ive picked up numerous current and former Uber drivers who did not tip. Regardless of this BS, I still tip my drivers when I use Uber or Lyft. I do NOT give them 5 stars and you shouldnt either. It really pisses me off. Also I have dropped off servers and bartenders that dont tip. 3 stars. No excuse if you work in the service industry.



Jermin8r89 said:


> I had another uber driver who i picked up. He brought up tipping. We went back and fourth on it then he NEVER tipped.
> 
> Ok i expect uber drivers to tip their drivers ALWAYS! I feel like its a brotherhood as we know what eachother go threw


Ive had Lyft drivers that do not tip on the app. I do not give them 5 stars unless they tip in cash, I am sorry but thats how I roll now. And Lyft is no better than Uber, just a warning. All of us have stated less than half tip on the app, and some of my worst pax have been on Lyft.



Jermin8r89 said:


> Im thinking of being just lyft. Proven face you earn more and have better pax.
> 
> Lyft drivers are cool


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i drop them a star or 2. as a rider/driver i tip all $2-$3 and airport trips $5 or more. i just got a uber black driver doing x in florida for .75 a mile. i gave him $6 tip. as a driver we must understand the price structure and how at that normal rate the guy isnt making much.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Kaz said:


> ve had Lyft drivers that do not tip on the app. I do not give them 5 stars unless they tip in cash, I am sorry but thats how I roll now. And Lyft is no better than Uber, just a warning. All of us have stated less than half tip on the app, and some of my worst pax have been on Lyft


Lyft is pretty much the same as they do their own price cuts too. When it comes to quality they are alot better then uber. As they have monitars who check your vehical out and show you how to do things. Customer service is here in america so you can actually get someone and talk to them on the phone too. Also have a tip in app.

Both of them have an end goal to end "labor working".

Also when it comes to tip ive always tooken uberx or lyft and i give atleast $5. If they have bad car or dont know how to drive then no tip.


----------



## CrazyFemaleDriver (Sep 25, 2016)

I picked up an Uber Eats ex driver from her day job (her car wasn't good enough for regular Uber & I think it was undriveable at the time). A short trip to metro & she tipped me $3! Memorable, as I think she didn't have a lot of disposable money. I took my first Uber ride to court to testify as a victim & in my stress forgot my cash. I dug through me bag & rounded up $2.50 in quarters to tip my driver. I felt bad it was change-not bills. He wasn't impressive, crumbs on floor, but he got me to court on time & safe. Only 20% of bartenders/servers tip. 100% for strippers.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I only used Uber when I traveled for my regular business but I'm also not a cash person. When I used Uber, I never had tipped as that was before I became a driver. When I decided to start driving and learned about things, I did realize I needed to tip. On the next trip out of town, I still didn't have cash and asked the driver if he had a Square reader. He didn't. I then stopped using Uber and starting taking Lyft so I can tip in app.

All my rides are reimbursed by the company, so even if I had cash I wouldn't want to tip as I don't get a receipt for a cash tip. With Lyft, I'm able to tip and get it all reimbursed.

As for driving, I've had 3 people admit to being drivers. 2 tipped, the third did not.


----------



## Rgar (Jul 26, 2016)

I do agree that drivers should tip only because they know how little we make and that a little helps a lot. However I know what I signed up for and that is NO TIPPING per Ubers' advertising. Knowing that the rider is told tipping is not encouraged, I actually do not expect to get tips. If I did not agree to these terms I would not work for Uber I'd work for Lyft. In fact I do work for both and can see that I make more money mostly because Lyft has tipping in their app. With all said, if you don't get a tip with Uber I believe that dinging the rider in ratings is not right...just saying.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Rgar said:


> I do agree that drivers should tip only because they know how little we make and that a little helps a lot. However I know what I signed up for and that is NO TIPPING per Ubers' advertising. Knowing that the rider is told tipping is not encouraged, I actually do not expect to get tips. If I did not agree to these terms I would not work for Uber I'd work for Lyft. In fact I do work for both and can see that I make more money mostly because Lyft has tipping in their app. With all said, if you don't get a tip with Uber I believe that dinging the rider in ratings is not right...just saying.


lol , no one signed up for "no tipping" but we all know the deal so you are correct you accept it or dont. i accept it but work uber my way , not the sheep way uber wants. i dont ding a pax for not tipping as many do not understand how much of the fare uber takes and that tipping might be included. i do ding drivers because they should know better.


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> I had another uber driver who i picked up. He brought up tipping. We went back and fourth on it then he NEVER tipped.
> 
> Ok i expect uber drivers to tip their drivers ALWAYS! I feel like its a brotherhood as we know what eachother go threw


Wolfpack not brotherhood


----------



## Herself (Feb 10, 2017)

Omg big deal work for lyft and u will get tip ssd story but thats how it works plz


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

My metropolitan area is somewhat odd, compared to the rest of the country in that TNC market share is dominated by companies who have in-app tipping. That being said.. tippers are still in the minority. You can get tips if you're good on navigation, conversation and local information, but don't expect tips for short commutes or for basic A to B driving. 

That being said, as a driver I do try to tip however and whenever I can..even though I'm usually only a pax when my car's out of commission.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Sueron said:


> I have picked up 2 Uber drivers. Had the same thing happened to me. Pick up Uber (male) driver, on a Sunday, wanted to get a Enterprise rental car, when we arrived at the location (downtown BHM), that he wanted to go to, the agency was closed, I suggested a different location (at the BHM) airport as I knew it would be open. Took him there, waited to make sure he could get the car, closed trip, with NO TIP! On the plus side, if there was one, he commented about his pleasant experience. After picking up a (female) Uber driver, she gave me a $5.00 tip.


He was going to an Enterprise? He shoulda called ahead of time, not only would he have found that the place was closed, if he called another location (that was open), Enterprise could have picked him up themselves (it's what they're known for, Enterprise is the only car rental agency that will pick you up if you request)


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Been a pax a couple of times, I not only tip, I use Select.
One of the drivers on learning I was also a driver wanted to stop the trip and go to Uber X. A very nice gesture but I told him I wanted the ride to continue as Select.
Hey, it's only money and there's never enough.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

I make it a point to always tip on uber rides at least 5 dollars. One time I took a 4 mile ride from the airport to my house. Tipped 25 dollars on a 12 dollar trip. Uber driver hands me back the cash. I tell him take it. I know how it is not getting tips and I probably took you out the queue you were waiting in for 90 minutes for a $12 fare. I also know how annoying short airport trips are. Take it man.


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

I think that drivers who ride as pax that put their money where their mouth is are great. There is nothing more exhausting than talking about tipping this and that and then get out of the car with no tip as I sit there idle with crickets chirping like wtf.


----------



## nameless313 (Jun 16, 2016)

Some people just suck, some people dont... I've had a few of those driver that didn't tip on a base uberx fare. Make you take the cheap slow way.. And a few drivers that DID tip.
I had one driver that told me he was a driver when I picked him up 6 months ago.. Picked him up a month ago and he messed with me the entire ride. Making me multitask the radio. Trying to connect his phone to my Bluetooth, purposely everything he could to antagonize me. Including taking a route that avoided a freeway and added a lot more time a short trip. Didn't disclose that he drove. I didn't mention that I knew he drove, I just gave him a look if disappointment... Must have forgot me cause he never mentioned that I drove him from the airport this past summer. Both times he didn't tip, second time was the last. One star for making fun of the uber guy to make yourself look big in front of your friends. At the expense of safety and "wasting my life" ... one star. Not going to be mad, it happens in just grateful it is rare.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

nameless313 said:


> Some people just suck, some people dont... I've had a few of those driver that didn't tip on a base uberx fare. Make you take the cheap slow way.. And a few drivers that DID tip.
> I had one driver that told me he was a driver when I picked him up 6 months ago.. Picked him up a month ago and he messed with me the entire ride. Making me multitask the radio. Trying to connect his phone to my Bluetooth, purposely everything he could to antagonize me. Including taking a route that avoided a freeway and added a lot more time a short trip. Didn't disclose that he drove. I didn't mention that I knew he drove, I just gave him a look if disappointment... Must have forgot me cause he never mentioned that I drove him from the airport this past summer. Both times he didn't tip, second time was the last. One star for making fun of the uber guy to make yourself look big in front of your friends. At the expense of safety and "wasting my life" ... one star. Not going to be mad, it happens in just grateful it is rare.


You enabled this. a) You should have refused the trip when you recognized him. b) Riders do NOT own your car. You can flip off the radio at any time. Just say "This is distracting me" and if they complain, toss them out. "Let's get you a better driver", pull over, evict their nasty butts. There is no reason to tolerate abuse. I lie all the time about whether I have an aux cord. I'm not dealing with that crud for a 2-3 block ride and that's who always asks for the cord. I only allow it on long rides and only if I feel like it. Giving charging and aux cords does not get you a tip so screw them.


----------

